# One happy client!



## ladycop322 (May 30, 2018)

Last month I had major surgery and I’m getting to feeling better. While recouping, I made these blanks for a repeat client. He turned the blanks into this beautiful pen! Another one in the making.


----------



## LouCee (May 31, 2018)

Beautiful blank! Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## PenPal (May 31, 2018)

Please send me a pm with purchase details.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## sschaar (May 31, 2018)

Great looking blank and pen Michelle!  Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## SJScher (Jun 4, 2018)

Wishing you a speedy recovery.  Beautiful blank.


----------



## gimpy (Jun 4, 2018)

I too am interested in a few blanks,      So happy your feeling better


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 4, 2018)

PenPal said:


> Please send me a pm with purchase details.
> 
> Kind regards Peter.




ME TOO, PLEASE!!!!


----------



## jxdubbs (Jul 16, 2018)

Very nice blanks! Glad to hear your better.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tomtedesco (Jul 17, 2018)

Good to hear from you, speedy recovery.


----------



## bobjackson (Jul 17, 2018)

Hope you're better soon. Great job.


----------

